# Lucy's gone



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I took her to the vet today and his diagnosis was that she was already close to dying. What I thought was an abcess turned out to be bleeding oral tumors. She also had kidney [renal] failure which he detected by her oral uremic breath [I smelled it also]. She had heart disease too [mitrial vascular insufficiency]. He said she only weighed about 4 pounds.

He gave her a pre-euthanasia shot & she went under in a matter of 2 minutes [quite fast and also another indication that she was rapidly failing because her heart was so weak].

She handled it pretty well [thank God], even tho she let out several distressed wailings [which just made me burst out sobbing], but I loved on her and whispered loving words in her ear to calm her down.

Rest in peace my dear, precious darling. I will miss you and think of you always. Give kitty kisses from me at the Rainbow Bridge, to my much missed kits Pookie and Kelly.

Love you always.........your momma, Judy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about Lucy. I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you and loves you more than you know.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP sweet Lucy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Judy, I'm so sorry. I know how much pain you're in. Of course you know that she is well and happy now, and is in the arms of Perfect Love. God bless and give you peace. I'm sure you gave Lucy a wonderful life.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Judy.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sorry to hear about Lucy . You gave her the love that she needed.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

[[[[hugs]]]]


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry Judy


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Lucy, she is in a better place now. It really made me tear up when I read she wailed while going to a better place


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

it's so hard to lose a loved one. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

((hugs)) Our thoughts are with you. 

Be free at the Bridge Lucy.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. ((((HUGS))) to you. We know that she is already painfree and running happily with the others across the Bridge.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry for you... I know how excruciating it is to lose a beloved friend. You and Lucy are in my thoughts


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh im soo so sorry  I know the pain you are going through. I cannot imagine the feeling of hearing her like that. She is in a better place and she'll always be with you in your heart. And someday you two will be together again


----------



## lazzara8478 (Jul 28, 2007)

Im Sorry (((HUG)))


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Judy. *HUGS* And more *HUGS*! God Bless you, and RIP Lucy.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

kitkat said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about poor Lucy, she is in a better place now. It really made me tear up when I read she wailed while going to a better place


Lucy only wailed in the _waiting room _where I was seated and was holding her till they called us in. It was the strange surroundings that made her distressed and made her wail. We only sat there a few minutes until a prior patient had left. She was actually very good with the doctor doing his exam. When he gave her the pre-op shot she stretched herself all out like she was getting herself all comfortable and was going to take a nap. It was a very gentle passing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Go gently into that good night.....

I'm sorry for your loss, Judy.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Judy  I know how much this hurts. Hugs and good wishes to you and your other cats. RIP and run free, Lucy


----------

